# C5 Facebook Group



## _dpod_ (Jul 8, 2012)

Since the B5 guys have a group, why not have our own.

Please feel free to join my new group and spread the word!

http://www.facebook.com/groups/344641782276652/


----------



## dieselgeek (Jun 23, 2004)

Sounds good to me. I'm in!


----------

